# Lighting Fixtures, I am clueless.



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Mkay, I have a 20 Gallon tank, 24inches long by 12 inches deep, by 16 inches high. I Know i need at least a 55W bulb, and i now know both my current light, and my current fixture are NOT going to cut it.

I'm thinking of this

Will it cut it? and what bulbs would i use?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out ahsupply.com for their 55 watt compact fluorescents. Besides high output T5 fluorescents, these are the best lights you can buy for the price. They key thing with them is the reflectors, they are parabolic and reflect the most light into the tank compared to anything else. They have the kits you can buy and put in a hood, or you can buy the whole thing together, hood and all. You could also look into the hagen glo fixtures. I think they are sold at petsmart. 

With that amount of lighting you are going to need CO2. Check out the DIY methods using yeast and sugar and also look into a pressurized CO2 system. The pressurized will cost you the most money up front, but will be much easier to operate in the long run. You have LOTS to learn about CO2 and fertilizers. If you do go with a medium to high light tank look into the EI (estimative index) and PPS -Pro system for fertilizing your water column


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

The type of bulb is also very important. For a 20 gallon tank shoot for something in the 6000- 6700k range. You do not want actinic bulbs, they are for reef tanks.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I checked out AHsupply.com, i like it, thier prices arent too bad either. But how hard is it to actually put one together?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

It took me 1/2 hour to put together 2 55 units into a hood. If you have any handy-man skills it should be no prob.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm looking at the 1x55, for my 20g. and the bulb comes seperate, so wouldnt it be easier if i went with This?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, that is another nice option. Coralife has good quality fixtures.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Now, should i mount above the glass canopy i have? or just lay it on top?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

It doesn't really mater as long as you keep the glass relatively clean. If you take off the glass you will have more evaporation. Jumping fish are another reason to keep it on. If it were me I would go without the glass top.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Mkay, Light ordered. It'll be here by next sunday 

Well. Now onto CO2. thanks for the help Matt.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The difference between the AHsupply and coralife is the reflector. The coralife is a flat reflector, the AHsupply has multiple bends. This make the bulb more efficient and gets more light into the tank. Just something to consider.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a piece of advice...for your next purchases take a little more time to be SURE you get what you want. It's never fun to buy something and then the next day you find something you would have liked better. Even though the ahsupply kits are better than the coralife, I think you will still be happy with what you got.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, I have ordered a few things from them before, and was quite happy with them. That, and I'm going to update to a 55g (which will need another light) and i'll order the other from AHsuppy. So, either way, you guys get another "review" of another item. So no loss here.


----------

